#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Als iemand de Koraan niet begrijpt...?

## 1437

Als Iemand de Qoraan niet begrijpt, wordt Hij dan toch
beloond voor het Reciteren ervan?

Vraag:

*Ik reciteer vaak de Qoraan; desondanks begrijp ik de betekenis ervan niet. Beloont
Allaah mij dan toch?
*

Antwoord:

Zoals Allaah zegt, zit de Nobele Qoraan vol met zegeningen:

(Dit is) een Boek (de Qoraan) wat wij naar jullie neder hebben gezonden, vol
met zegeningen zodat zij de Verzen kunnen overpeinzen, en dat mannen van
begrip het kunnen herdenken. *[Soeraah Sd 38: Vers 29]*

Je wordt beloond voor het reciteren van de Qoraan, of je nou begrijpt wat je leest of
niet. Desalniettemin, wordt je als moslim geacht de betekenissen van de Qoraan toe
te passen, dus het is niet behoorlijk voor jou om onwetend te zijn over zijn
betekenissen, net zoals een student geneeskunde niet onwetend behoort te zijn over de
betekenissen van wat hij leest in de boeken geneeskunde, sterker nog, een student
geneeskunde werkt hard om te begrijpen wat er in die boeken staat, om vervolgens de
kennis die hij heeft verkregen toe te passen. De noodzaak voor de gelovige om te
begrijpen is zelfs nog groter, want hij reciteert Allaahs Boek, hetgeen wat een
geneesmiddel kan zijn voor wat er in de harten zit en een vermaning voor alle
mensen, en dat is waarom de Metgezellen alleen tien verzen per keer memoriseerden,
en niet verder gingen naar de volgende tien totdat zij niet alleen hun betekenissen
leerden, maar hen ook toepasten.

En mijn antwoord is ja, een persoon wordt beloond voor het reciteren van de Qoraan,
en het doet er niet toe of hij het begrijpt of niet. Maar je behoort zo hard als je kan te
streven om zijn betekenissen te leren, en om te leren onder toezicht van betrouwbare
geleerden. Als je geen geleerde kan vinden om van te leren, moet je betrouwbare
boeken van Tafsier lezen, bijvoorbeeld, Tafsier Ibn Djarier al-Tabari en Tafsier Ibn
Kethier. En Allaah weet het, het beste.

Shaych Mohammed Ibn Saalih al-Othaymien
Bron: Fataawa al-Othaymien
Vertaald door: Amin Aboe Nouhad

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder ik ben het niet met jou eens 
Als je de Koran Leest dan moet je begrijpen wat zegt. anders heeft het lezen geen zin. Het lijkt mij wijzer dat je de Koran in je eigen taal leest. De openbaringing van Allah de barmhartige is voor de hele mensheid en niet alleen voor de Arabieren

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Surah 4 Aya 43:

"O jullie die geloven, nadert niet de shalat terwijl jullie dronken zijn, totdat jullie weten wat jullie zeggen. 

Dat wil zegen. als je niet weet wat je zegt moet je de salat niet naderen. 
En dat geldt voor ieder mens op de wereld die in Allah de barmhartige gelooft moet weten wat hij zegt Anders heeft het toch geen zin dan kan ik net zo goed in het Chinees gaan lezen.

----------


## 1437

Bedankt voor je reactie. Dit was niet mijn mening. Ik heb het niet geschreven. Het is van een imaam die reeds overleden is. Ik vraag Allaah om genadig met hem te zijn. Nogmaals het is dus niet mijn mening. BarrakAllaahoe fiek. Ik ben het wel met hem eens en ook met jou. Maar het punt wat jij noemt, dat noemt hij ook. Als je wil, dan lees het nog een keer. السلام عليكم

----------


## 1437

Wat betreft deze vers. Dat weet ik niet. Heb je de tafsier gelezen van deze vers? Zo ja, wil je deze hier plaatsen? Ik wil het graag lezen. BarrakAllaahoe fiek en alvast bedankt broeder

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Surah 3 Aya 7:

"Hij is Degene Die het boek aan jou heeft neergezonden, met daarin duidelijk Verzen, zij zijn de grondslag van het Boek, andere zijn voor meer uitleg vatbaar. Maar degenen die in hun harten een neiging hebben, misbruiken de Verzen met meerdere betekenissen om Fitnah te zaaien en de ware betekenis ervan te zoeken. En de uitleg ervan is bij niemand ervan bekend dan bij Allah.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder moge Allah ons vergeven voor onze fouten. Laat je niet voor de gek houden dat bij de Koran tasfir nodig is
De Arabische taal van de Koran is duidelijk
En makkelijk te vertalen in welke taal 
Je maar wilt. Wat jij moet doen is de Koran bestuderen in je eigen taal je kan via de app Koran nl pro downloaden je hebt audio en schrift in het Arabische en vertaling in het Nederlands . Zo kan je altijd uitzoeken of de vertaling klopt. Als je mij zou vragen broeder dan zijn alle Hadith boeken voor mij overbodig omdat Allah de barmhartige ze heeft verboden. De Koran is alles wat wij nodig hebben. Salaam broeder

----------


## 1437

> Surah 3 Aya 7:
> 
> "Hij is Degene Die het boek aan jou heeft neergezonden, met daarin duidelijk Verzen, zij zijn de grondslag van het Boek, andere zijn voor meer uitleg vatbaar. Maar degenen die in hun harten een neiging hebben, misbruiken de Verzen met meerdere betekenissen om Fitnah te zaaien en de ware betekenis ervan te zoeken. En de uitleg ervan is bij niemand ervan bekend dan bij Allah.


Dat is niet de complete vertaling van de vers, zie hier;

Hij is Degene Die het boek aan jou heeft neergezonden, met daarin eenduidige Verzen, zij zijn de grondslag van het Boek, andere zijn voor meer uitleg vatbaar. Maar degenen die in hun harten een neiging (tot valsheid) hebben, misbruiken de (Verzen) met meerdere betekenissen om Fitnah te zaaien en de ware betekenis ervan te zoeken. En de uitleg ervan is bij niemand ervan bekend dan bij Allah. En degenen die stevig gegrondvest in kennis staan, zeggen: "Wij geloven er in, alles is van onze Heer," en zij laten zich niet vermanen, behalve de bezitters van verstand."

هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُّحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ ۖ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ ۗ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّـهُ ۗوَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِّنْ عِندِ رَبِّنَا ۗ وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ﴿٧﴾

----------


## 1437

> Salaam broeder moge Allah ons vergeven voor onze fouten. Laat je niet voor de gek houden dat bij de Koran tasfir nodig is
> De Arabische taal van de Koran is duidelijk
> En makkelijk te vertalen in welke taal 
> Je maar wilt. Wat jij moet doen is de Koran bestuderen in je eigen taal je kan via de app Koran nl pro downloaden je hebt audio en schrift in het Arabische en vertaling in het Nederlands . Zo kan je altijd uitzoeken of de vertaling klopt. Als je mij zou vragen broeder dan zijn alle Hadith boeken voor mij overbodig omdat Allah de barmhartige ze heeft verboden. De Koran is alles wat wij nodig hebben. Salaam broeder


Sorry dit laatste heeft niets te maken met het bericht wat ik heb geplaatst. 
Het bericht gaat over of iemand wel of geen beloning zal krijgen bi idnilLaah, als hij of zij de koraan reciteert en niet begrijpt of een beetje begrijpt van wat hij of zij leest. Dat is het onderwerp.
Als je het nodig vindt om je laatste punt met mij te debatteren of mijn standpunt wil weten daarin, dan zouden we deze discussie ergens moeten voeren. BarrakaAllaahoe fiekoem.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder moge Allah de heilige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. de Koran is een makkelijke boek. Lees de Koran in je eigen taal aanbid Allah de barmhartige in je eigen taal. En je wordt zeker beloont. Want je weet wat je zegt.Vergeet niet zoveel profeten zijn gekomen vrede zij met hun allen in verschillende talen om de boodschap van Allah de barmhartige aan de mensheid te verkondigen. Je moeten weten waarom Allah de barmhartige de Koran aan de Arabieren heeft gezonden. Dat komt niet omdat zij heilige waren. Het waren koppige mensen die nooit zouden geloven in de Koran als het in andere taal werd gezonden. En nu zie de koppigheid weer terug. Want alles moet in het Arabische. Salaam broeder moge Allah de ons vergeven.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Surah 26 Aya 198 tot 200 

En als Wij hem niet aan de Arabieren hadden doen neerdalen.
En niet aan hen hadden voorgedragen dan hadden zij er niet in geloofd."
Op deze wijze deden Wij hem binnendringen in de harten van de misdadigers.

Surah 41 Aya 44:

"En als Wij hem de Koran in een vreemde taal hadden geopenbaard, dan hadden zij zeker gezegd: (de Arabieren)"Waren zijn Verzen maar duidelijk uitgelegd!" Hij is in een vreemde taal, terwijl (de Profeet) een Arabier is! Zeg: "Hij is voor degenen die geloven Leiding en genezing. En degenen die niet geloven, in hun oren is doofheid, die bij hen blindheid veroorzaakt. Zij zijn degenen die vanaf een verre plaats worden geroepen.

----------


## 1437

Succes is bij Allaah

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam.broeder moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het hel naar het paradijs Nee..ik hoor niet bij die groepering die zich Koranieten Qadariyah. Soennieten of Sjiieten noemen. ik ben een gewone Moslim zonder titel. Ibrahiem vrede zij met hem heeft ons Moslims genoemd.En onze profeet vrede zij met hem ook. En daar hou ik me bij. En ik heb niks tegen tegen de Arabische taal. ik ben wel kritisch over de manier waarop het gaat,dat alles in het Arabische moet zoals je smeek gebeden en het citeren van de Koran. Ben je niet Arabier vindt ik dat hij of zij gewoon in zijn eigen taal Allah de barmhartige mag dienen. 
En over de Hadith daar heb ik niks te zoeken omdat Allah de barmhartige het verboden heeft. En Hadith boeken zorgen voor splitsingen tussen de moslims. En mijn opvattingen over de Arabieren en Hadith verzamelingen komen uit de Koran van Allah de barmhartige. 

LET THE KORAN SPEAK. 

Surah 2 Aya 79:

"Wee dan degenen die de Schrift met hun eigen handen schrijven en vervolgens zeggen: "Dit komt van Allah". Om het te verruilen voor iets van geringe waarde. Wee dan hen vanwege wat hun handen geschreven hebben en wee hen vanwege wat zij verrichtten.

Surah 2 Aya 99:

"En voorzeker, wij hebben duidelijke verzen tot jou neergezonden. En alleen de zwaar zondigen geloven er niet in.

Surah 3 Aya 78:

"En voorwaar, onder hen is er een groep die de Boek (de Koran) verdraait met hun tongen, zodat jij denkt dat dit bij de schrift hoort, terwijl het niet bij de Boek (de Koran) hoort. En zij zeggen: "Het komt van Allah," terwijl het niet van Allah komt. En zij vertellen leugens over Allah, terwijl zij het weten.

Surah 3 Aya 100:

"O jullie die geloven, als jullie een groep volgen van degenen aan wie de Boek gegeven is: zij zullen jullie tot ongeloof doen terugkeren nadat jullie geloofd hebben.

Surah 5 Aya 49:

"En oordeel onder hen met wat Allah neergezonden heeft, en volg niet hun begeerten en hoed je voor hen opdat zij jou niet weglokken van een deel van wat Allah jou neergezonden heeft. 

Surah 6 Aya 116:

"En als jij de meesten van hen die op aarde zijn volgt, dan zullen zij jou doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah. Zij volgen slechts een vermoeden en zij vertellen slechts verzinsels.

Surah 6 Aya 159:

"Voorwaar, degenen die hun godsdienst opsplitsten en tot partijen werden, jij (O Mohammed) bent in niets verantwoordelijk voor hen, hun kwestie rust slechts bij Allah, Vervolgens zal Hij hun berichten over wat zij plachten te doen.

Surah 7 Aya 3:

"Volgt dan hetgeen aan jullie is neergezonden van jullie Heer en volgt buiten Hem geen leiders. Weinig is het dat jullie je laten vermanen."

Surah 7 Aya 185:

"In welk hadith buiten dit zullen zij dan geloven?"

Surah 9 Aya 34:

"O jullie die geloven, voorwaar, de meeste van de schriftgeleerden en de monniken verteren de bezittingen van de mensen op onrechtmatige wijze en zij houden (hen) af van de Weg van Allah. 

Surah 9 Aya 107:

"En degenen die een moskeen hebben gebouwd om schade en ongeloof en splitsing onder de gelovigen te veroorzaken, en als een hinderlaag van degenen die eerder tegen Allah en Zijn Boodschapper vochten: en zij zullen zeker zweren: "Wij wensen niets dan het goede." Maar Allah is er Getuige van dat zij zeker leugenaars zijn."

Surah 12 Aya 1:

Dit zijn de Verzen van het duidelijke Boek."

Surah 15 Aya 1:

Dit zijn Verzen van het Boek, en een duidelijke Koran."

Surah 16 Aya 116:

"En zegt niet door de leugen die jullie tongen beschrijven: "Dit is toegestaan en dat is verboden," om over Allah een leugen te verzinnen. Voorwaar, degenen die over Allah de leugen verzinnen zullen niet welslagen.

Surah 22 Aya 16:

"En zo hebben Wij hem (de Koran) neergezonden, als duidelijke Verzen. En voorwaar, Allah leidt wie Hij wenst."

Surah 24 Aya 15:

"Toen jullie met jullie tongen overnamen en met jullie monden die zeiden waarover jullie geen kennis hadden. En jullie dachten dat het iets kleins was, maar het is bij Allah geweldig."

Surah 24 Aya 16:

"En hadden jullie maar, toen jullie het hoorden, gezegd: "Het is niet aan ons om hierover te spreken, Heilig bent U, dit is een geweldig verzinsel

Surah 24 Aya 34:

"En Wij hebben zeker voor jullie duidelijke Verzen neergezonden en voorbeelden voor degenen die jullie vroeger voorafgegaan zijn en een onderricht voor de Moettaqoen."

Surah 24 Aya 46:

"Wij hebben zeker duidelijke Verzen neergezonden en Allah leidt wie Hij wil naar een recht pad."

Surah 25 Aya 30:

"En de Boodschapper (Mohammed) zei: "O mijn Heer, voorwaar, mijn volk heeft deze Koran achtergelaten.

Surah 26 Aya 2:

"Dit zijn Verzen van het duidelijke Boek."

Surah 26 Aya 195:

"In een duidelijke Arabische taal."

Surah 26 Aya 198 tot 200 

En als Wij hem niet aan de Arabieren hadden doen neerdalen.
En niet aan hen hadden voorgedragen dan hadden zij er niet in geloofd."
Op deze wijze deden Wij hem binnendringen in de harten van de misdadigers.

Surah 31 Aya 6:

"En er zijn er onder de mensen die Hadith verspreiden om je te doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah, zonder kennis, en die het bespotten. Zij zijn degenen voor wie er een vernederende bestraffing is.

Surah 33 Aya 2:

"En volg wat aan jou is geopenbaard van jouw Heer. Voorwaar, Allah, Hij is Alwetend over wat jullie doen.

Surah 33 Aya 38:

"Er is voor de Profeet geen probleem in wat Allah hem verplicht heeft. Dat is de Soenna van Allah zoals die reeds gold voor de voorafgaanden (Profeten). En het bevel van Allah is een vaststaande beschikking."

Surah 33 Aya 62:

"Als de Soenna van Allah met de voorafgaanden. En jij zal in de Soenna van Allah nooit een verandering aantreffen."

Surah 35 Aya 43:

. Jij zult in de Soenna van Allah nooit een verandering aantreffen en jij zult in de soenna van Allah nooit een afwijking aantreffen."

Surah 39 Aya 23:

"Allah heeft het beste hadith neergezonden in een Boek,(de Koran)

Surah 41 Aya 3:

"Een Boek waarvan de Verzen duidelijk uitgelegd zijn, als een Arabische Koran, voor een volk 

Surah 41 Aya 44:

"En als Wij hem als een Koran in een vreemde taal hadden geopenbaard, dan hadden zij zeker gezegd: (de Arabieren) Waren zijn Verzen maar duidelijk uitgelegd!" Hij is in een vreemde taal, terwijl (de Profeet) een Arabier is! Zeg: "Hij is voor degenen die geloven Leiding en genezing. En degenen die niet geloven, in hun oren is doofheid, die bij hen blindheid veroorzaakt. Zij zijn degenen die vanaf een verre plaats worden geroepen."

Surah 44 Aya 58:

"Voorwaar, Wij hebben hem (de Koran) gemakkelijk gemaakt in jouw taal. Hopelijk zullen zij er lering uit trekken."

Surah 45 Aya 6:

"Dat zijn de Verzen van Allah die Wij aan jou in Waarheid voordragen. In welk hadith na Allah en Zijn Verzen geloven jullie dan. 

Surah 48 Aya 23:

"De Soenna van Allah die reeds vroeger gold. En jij zult in de Soenna van Allah nooit een verandering aantreffen. 

Surah 52 Aya 34:

"Laten zij dan een hadith brengen dat daaraan gelijk is, als zij waarachtigen zijn."

Surah 54 Aya 17:

"En voorzeker, Wij hebben de Koran gemakkelijk gemaakt ter vermaning, is er dan iemand die er lering uit trekt?"

Surah 68 Aya 44:

"Laat daarom degene die deze Hadith. (de Koran) loochent aan Mij over. Wij zullen hen langzaam maar zeker vernietigen, op een manier dat zij het niet merken."

Surah 77 Aya 50:

"In welk hadith na deze zullen zij dan geloven?

Surah 65 Aya 11:

"Een Boodschapper die voor jullie de duidelijke Verzen van Allah voordraagt, 

Mocht je vragen hebben. Waar ik vanuit ga stel ze gerust. moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Salaam broeder

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder over ik heb een vraag aan jou. Als Abu Bakr een echte geleerde was van de Koran. Zoals de soennieten dat bewering. Waarom is Abu Bakr de eerst galifa geworden en niet Ali de bloedverwant neef en schoonzoon van de profeet Verde zij met hem. Allah de barmhartige heeft in de Koran bepaald. Dat allen de bloedverwant van de profeet vrede zij met hem voorrang hebben op de andere moslims. Waarom heeft Abu Bakr dat niet gerespecteerd. En zijn dochter Aisha was geen bloedverwant. Maar aangetrouwde. Dat gaf hem geen recht om de plaats van Ali in te nemen.


Surah 8 Aya 75:

"En degenen die daarna gelovig zijn geworden en zijn uitgeweken en samen met jullie hebben gestreden: zij zijn degenen die tot jullie behoren.EN DE BLOEDVERWANTEN HEBBEN VOORRANG BOVEN ANDEREN IN HET BOEK VAN ALLAH Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend over alle dingen."

"وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا مَعَكُمْ فَأُولَٰئِكَ مِنْكُمْ ۚ وَأُولُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَىٰ بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ".

Surah 33 Aya 6:

"De Profeet is de gelovigen meer nabij dan zij zichzelf. En zijn echtgenotes zijn hun moeders. EN DE BLOEDVERWANTEN ZIJN MEER NABIJ. (in erfrecht) volgens het Boek van Allah dan de gelovigen en de uitgewekenen, behalve wanneer jullie voor jullie broeders een goede daad willen verrichten. Dat staat in het Boek beschreven."

"النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَىٰ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ ۖ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ ۗ وَأُولُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَىٰ بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا إِلَىٰ أَوْلِيَائِكُمْ مَعْرُوفًا ۚ كَانَ ذَٰلِكَ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَسْطُورًا".

Hier heb je geen Hadith voor nodig of tafsier wat duidelijk is duidelijk moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Salaam broeder

----------


## 1437

Wat zei Ab Bakr toen hij gevraagd werd naar de uitleg van een Vers ? - Shaykh Slih as-Suhaym - SafeShare.TV

----------


## 1437

Antwoord op je vraag: Weet ik niet.

----------


## 1437

Sahieh Boegharie nr. 3668 en 6830 gaat over de benoeming van Aboe Bakr

----------


## 1437

Je gaat erg off topic. Zoals dat genoemd wordt.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder ik heb nog een vraag aan jou omdat je de eerste over Abu Bakr niet kon beantwoorden. Wat betekent ALLAYLI in het Arabische taal 
1Zonsondergang 2Avond Of 3Nacht 
Salaam broeder

----------


## 1437

Weet ik ook niet. En dit is ook weer off topic.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder. Als voor jou de Koran off topic is dan ben ik op het verkeerde aders. Moge Allah ons vergeven

----------


## 1437

Ga nou eens terug naar wat ik heb gepost heb, het eerste bericht. De vraag is of iemand beloond wordt voor het reciteren als men de inhoud niet goed begrijpt. En dan ga je mij vragen stellen over sahaba en een vraag over of ik iets wil vertalen? Dat wordt offtopic genoemd. Moge Allaah jou het Goede geven zoals degenen vr ons het Goede heeft gegeven.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam Alaik broeder ik heb mijn mening gegeven over het lezen van de Koran. Jou vraag was wordt je beloont als je de Koran reciteert ook al begrijp je niks. Mijn antwoord was nee omdat je moet begrijpen wat je opleest. Gebaseerd uit de Koran surah 4 aya 43. En toen vroeg jij of ik de tafsier bij die surah heb gelezen zo ja welke. Mijn antwoordt was dat de Koran een makkelijk duidelijk boek is. En dat je geen tafsier of Hadith boeken erbij nodig hebt gebaseerd uit de Koran surah 3 vers 7

Mijn mening is dat ieder moslim de Koran moet reciteren in een taal die hij of zij het beste begrijpt voor het verkrijgen van zegens. Het is een plicht voor ieder moslim om de Koran te bestuderen om maximale kennis en wijsheid eruit te halen. Het is zeer belangrijk dat je meent wat je zegt voor het verkrijgen van beloningen. En waarom de Koran is in het Arabische taal is geopenbaard anders zouden de Arabieren er niet in geloven. gebaseerd uit de koran surah 26 vers 198/200 Je moet begrijpen slechts 15% van de moslims zijn Arabieren en de overige meerderheid 85%van de moslims komen uit verschillenden delen van de wereld en spreken verschillende talen. En daarom zijn er zoveel moslims die de Koran niet begrijpen omdat zij denken. Om een goede moslim te zijn moet je Arabische taal en schrift leren. Dat kom door de Hadith geleerden die dat aan de moslims hebben wijsgemaakt. Dat de Koran in het Arabisch geciteerd moet worden. Daar ben ik niet mee eens. Ik vindt dat ieder moslim de Koran in zijn eigentaal moeten lezen zodat hij of zij begrijpt wat ze oplezen. Voor het verkrijgen van zegens 

En toen stuurde jij mij een filmpje over
Abu Bakr. Dat hij n van de meest gelovigen en oprechte kalifa behoorde. en dat hij Allah de barmhartige het meeste vreesde. En toen heb ik geantwoord 
Als Abu Bakr zo goede moslim was en Allah de barmhartige het meest Vreesde zoals het in Sahieh Boegharie is beschreven. Waarom nam Abu Bakr de erfrecht van Ali de bloedverwant neef en schoonzoon van de profeet Verde zij met hem. Daar had je geen antwoord op. Ik heb je antwoord surah 8 aya 75 en surah 33 aya 6 geloof niet in wat je leest uit de Hadith boeken. 

En toen heb ik jou verzen uit de Koran gepost zodat jij begrijpt hoe duidelijk en makkelijk de Koran is. En dat wij als moslims afstand moeten nemen van de Hadith boeken. Omdat het alleen maar voor opsplitsen onder de moslims heeft veroorzaakt en dat vond jij off topic. In de Koran staat duidelijk dat wij geen Hadith boeken mogen volgen. En dan post jij mij verhaal over Abu Bakr uit de Hadith boeken. ik geloof niet in zulke boeken,ik geloof alleen wat in de Koran staat de ware woord van Allah de barmhartige. Je moet weten dat de meeste van de moslims geleerden zijn Hadith geleerden Als je met een Koran geleerde wilt praten dan ben je op het goede adres. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Salamu Alaik broeder.

----------


## 1437

Wa aleejkoemoesSalaam. Ik weet het niet.
Alle geleerden zijn Koraan geleerden, vanaf 2 tot meer dialecten, kennen de geleerden de Koraan uit het hoofd. Letter voor letter. Allaahoemma baarik.

Een moslim die de Koraan leest, begrijpt niet niks. Een moslim die de Koraan leest, is ervan overtuigd, dat de Koraan het letterlijke Woord van Allaah is. Een moslim die dat begrijpt, weet genoeg om de Koraan te reciteren. En natuurlijk gaat een moslim zijn/haar best doen om het verder te begrijpen. Bi idnilLaah. InshaAllaah is daar beloning voor en worden onze goede daden geaccepteerd.

----------


## 1437

Hadith:


Woe to those who read them without reflecting upon them  Sahih Hadith




Ata reported; Ubaid Ibn Umair and I visited Aishah radiaAllahu anha, then Ibn Umair asked her: Tell us about the most remarkable thing you have seen from the Prophet (salallahu alayhi wa sallam).

Aishah wept and said, He (salallahu alayhi wa sallam) woke up one night and said to me, O Aishah, let me worship my Lord alone. She said, I swear by Allah that I love your company and I love what pleases you. He (salallahu alayhi wa sallam) then made ablution and started performing Salaah. He (salallahu alayhi wa sallam) kept weeping until his lap became wet, and kept weeping until the floor became wet. Bilal radiAllahu anhu then came to inform him about the Fajr Salaah and found him still weeping; he radiAllahu anhu said to him: O Messenger of Allah, you are weeping when Allah has forgiven all your past and future sins. He (salallahu alayhi wa sallam) said: Then may I not become the most grateful servant of Allah; tonight these verses were revealed to me, so woe to those who read them without reflecting upon them:


Verily! In The Creation Of The Heavens And The Earth And The Alternation Of The Night And The Day There Are Indeed Signs For Men Of Understanding.
[Surah Al-Imran v.190]

[The hadith is transmitted by Ibn Hibban and in Shaykh al Albanis Silsilah as-Sahihah 68 with a Good Isnaad.]

----------


## Dakhan

Reciteren van Arabische woorden uit de Koran zonder te weten wat de woorden betekent hebben geen meerwaarde binnen de Islam. Ook brengt het reciteren geen zegeningen zoals sommigen dat beweren.

Dat de Koran Arabisch is, heeft enkel te maken omdat de Arabieren namelijk Arabisch spraken. 
Het zou onlogisch zijn als God aan de Arabieren een Hebreeuwse overlevering gaf aan profeet Mohamed toch ? 




> [12:2] We have brought it down an Arabic Quran so that you may understand.




Als Nederlanders dan Nederlands praten, ga ik ervan uit dat jij de Koran dan in het Nederlandse vertaling leest. Daar hoef je je niet om te schamen, want God heeft alle talen geschapen in de wereld.




> [30:22] And from among His signs is the creation of the heavens and the earth and the variations in your languages and your colours. In these are signs for the knowledgeable.




Ook zijn er sommigen die willen dat je liever de Koran in een niet-begrijpelijke taal (voor jouw) leest omdat dat beter zou zijn dan het verkeerd interpreteren van de Koran. Moge ik jouw dan gerust stellen dat elk mens de kans heeft om de Koran verkeerd te interpreteren, zelfs de geleerden !




> [3:7] He is the One who brought down to you the Book, containing clear-cut verses, which constitute the foundation of the Book, and others which are multiple-meaning. As for those who harbour deviation in their hearts, they pursue the multiple-meaning verses seeking to cause confusion, and with the aim of enforcing their own interpretation; but none knows its true interpretation except God. And those well founded in knowledge say, "We believe in it, all of it comes from our Lord." Only those who possess intelligence will take heed.




Daarnaast spoort God ons aan om de verzen van de Koran zelf te begrijpen: Is reciteren van de Koran hetzelfde als reflecteren van de Koran ? Nee.




> [47:24] Do they not reflect on the Quran or are there locks on their hearts?





> [47:25] Those who turned back in their tracks after the guidance became clear to them; it was the devil who enticed them and led them on.
> 
> [47:26] This is because they said to those who hated what God brought down, "We will obey you in certain matters." God knows their secrets.
> 
> [47:27] How will it be when the angels put them to death, beating their faces and their backs?
> 
> [47:28] This is because they followed what angers God and hated what pleases Him. Thus He nullified their work.




Het reciteren van de Koran heeft dus geen enkel meerwaarde.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder Dakhan, ik ben het helemaal met jou eens. Moge Allah ons vergeven .

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Je moet weten dat er maar n geldige soenna bestaat. En dat is die van Allah de barmhartige.het Staat beschreven in de heilige Koran dat duidelijk en makkelijk is uitgelegd. profeet Mohammed vzmh heeft geen soenna van zichzelf hij volgde de soenna van Allah de barmhartige. Zoals alle ander profeten voor hem vzmha. Je hebt geen Hadith boeken nodig om de soenna te volgen. De Koran is voldoende. Mocht je meer vragen hebben stel ze gerust. Moge alle ons geduld en wijsheid schenken
Salaam broeder

Surah 33 Aya 38:

"Er is voor de Profeet geen probleem in wat Allah hem verplicht heeft. Dat is de Soenna van Allah zoals die reeds gold voor de voorafgaanden (Profeten). En het bevel van Allah is een vaststaande beschikking."

Surah 33 Aya 62:

"Als de Soenna van Allah met de voorafgaanden. En jij zal in de Soenna van Allah nooit een verandering aantreffen."

Surah 35 Aya 43:

. Jij zult in de Soenna van Allah nooit een verandering aantreffen en jij zult in de soenna van Allah nooit een afwijking aantreffen.

Surah 48 Aya 23:

"De Soenna van Allah die reeds vroeger gold. En jij zult in de Soenna van Allah nooit een verandering aantreffen

----------


## 1437

Succes is bij Allaah

الله المستعان

----------


## 1437

Tafsir ibn Kathir by Abu Hakeem Bilal Davis ? Salafi Sounds

----------


## 1437

[Riyad-us-Saliheen] The Excellence of Reciting the Quran




Imam Al-Nawawis Riyad-us-Saliheen
Chapter 180
The Excellence of Reciting the Quran

991. Abu Umamah (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: I heard the Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) saying, Read the Quran, for it will come as an intercessor for its reciters on the Day of Resurrection.
[Muslim].

Commentary: This Hadith tells the excellence of reciting the Quran and acting upon its injunctions. Intercession (in this Hadath) means that the Quran will be endowed with the power of speech by Allah and it will request Allah to forgive the sins of its reciters who acted upon its teachings. Allah will accept the request of the Quran, as signified in other Ahadith.

992. An-Nawwas bin Sam`an (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: I heard the Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) saying, The Quran and its people who applied it, will be brought on the Day of Resurrection preceded with Surat Al-Baqarah and Surat Al-`Imran arguing on behalf of those who applied them.
[Muslim].

Commentary: This Hadith means that on the Day of Requital, the Quran, with Surat Al-Baqarah and Al-`Imran in the forefront, will intercede before Allah for those who used to recite and act upon them in the life of the world.

993. `Uthman bin `Affan (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, The best amongst you is the one who learns the Quran and teaches it.
[Al-Bukhari].

994. `Aishah (May Allah be pleased with her) reported: The Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, The one who is proficient in the recitation of the Quran will be with the honourable and obedient scribes (angels) and he who recites the Quran and finds it difficult to recite, doing his best to recite it in the best way possible, will have a double reward.
[Al-Bukhari and Muslim].

Commentary: Proficient here means one who reads the Quran in accordance with the rules of Ilm At-Tajwid (the science of the recitation of the Quran) as is evidenced from the words of Imam Bukharis narration and the title given to the chapter.

This Hadith also highlights the merit of the reader of the Quran who does not know `Ilm At-Tajwid, and for that reason cannot read it fluently. But in spite of this, he reads it with great effort. He will be given double reward, one for the difficulty encountered in reciting it, and another for reading it. Safratun translated in the Hadith as scribes (angels) mean the angels that convey the Wahy (Revelation) to the Messenger of Allah. Imam Bukhari has taken it to mean one who makes reconciliation. The angels who bring Wahy and chastisement from Allah.

995. Abu Musa Al-Ash`ari (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, The believer who recites the Quran is like a citron whose fragrance is sweet and whose taste is delicious. A believer who does not recite the Quran is like a date-fruit which has no fragrance but has a sweet taste. The hypocrite who recites the Quran is like a colocynth whose fragrance is so sweet, but its taste is bitter. The hypocrite who does not recite the Quran is like basil which has no fragrance and its taste is bitter.
[Al-Bukhari and Muslim].

Commentary: This Hadith tells us that a believer who recites the Quran and acts upon it, Allah will grant him a high rank. He is loved by Allah and also enjoys public esteem. The believer who does not recite it but acts upon its teachings is also loved by Allah and people. The hypocrite who recites the Quran to have a good show has an evil and dark mind. Last of all comes that hypocrite who does not recite the Quran and has a dark mind and appearance.

996. `Umar bin Al-Khattab (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Prophet (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, Verily, Allah elevates some people with this Quran and abases others.
[Muslim].

Commentary: Only such people will be elevated who act upon the teachings of the Quran and abstain from what is forbidden by Allah. The Muslims of the early centuries of Islam were blessed with great honour by Allah because they loved and applied the Quran. Because of this meaningful attachment with the Quran, they made great achievements in religious and worldly spheres. Those who neglected the teachings of Islam will be disgraced and humiliated. May Allah guide and enable us to re-establish our contact with the Quran so that we can regain our past glory. Exaltation and humiliation mentioned in the Hadith is bound to happen in both this life and the Hereafter.

997. Ibn `Umar (May Allah be pleased with them) reported: The Prophet (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said: Envy is justified in regard to two types of persons only: a man whom Allah has given knowledge of the Quran, and so he recites it during the night and during the day; and a man whom Allah has given wealth and so he spends from it during the night and during the day.
[Al-Bukhari and Muslim].

Commentary: This Hadith has been quoted before at two places (see Hadith No. 572). It has been repeated here to bring into prominence the merit of reciting the Quran. Refer to the Commentary on Hadith No. 544.

998. Al-Bara bin `Azib (May Allah be pleased with them) reported: A man was reciting Surat Al-Kahf, and a horse was tied with two ropes beside him. As he was reciting, a cloud overshadowed him, and as it began to come nearer and nearer, the horse began to trample voilently. The man came to the Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) in the morning and mentioned the incident to him. He (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, That was tranquillity which descended as a result of the recitation of the Quran.

Commentary: This Hadith brings out two points. Firstly, the excellence of Surat Al-Kahf (The Cave, No. 18). Secondly, the descending of tranquillity from Allah on the pious persons. The appearance of a cloud for the tranquillity of heart on the recitation of the Quran is a supernatural event (miracle) to which a pious man does not make any contribution. It entirely depends on the Will of Allah.

999. Ibn Mas`ud (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, Whoever recites a letter from the Book of Allah, he will be credited with a good deed, and a good deed gets a ten-fold reward. I do not say that Alif-Lam-Mim is one letter, but Alif is a letter, Lam is a letter and Mim is a letter.
[At-Tirmidhi].

Commentary: This Hadith urges us to recite the Quran and also mentions the great reward for reciting it.

1000. Ibn `Abbas (May Allah be pleased with them) reported: The Messenger of Allah (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, He who does not memorize any part from the Quran he is like the ruined house.
[At-Tirmidhi].

Commentary: This Hadith means that the heart of that Muslim is devoid of grace of spiritualism and Grace of Allah who does not remember by heart any portion of the Quran, in the same way as a deserted house is deprived of inhabitants and Blessings of Allah. What we learn from this is that every Muslim must remember some portion of the Quran so that he is safe from the admonition mentioned in this Hadith.

1001. `Abdullah bin `Amr bin Al-`As (May Allah be pleased with them) reported: The Prophet (sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam) said, The one who was devoted to the the Quran will be told on the Day of Resurrection: `Recite and ascend (in ranks) as you used to recite when you were in the world. Your rank will be at the last Ayah you recite.
[Abu Dawud and At-Tirmidhi].

Commentary: This Hadith mentions the merit of those who commit the Quran (whole or part thereof) to memory (Huffaz). The word `ascend here means to rise in ranks in the Jannah. The more one remembers the Quran, the more clear and distinct is his recitation of it, the higher would be the status that he will go on attaining through its blessings. Thus, this Hadith provides inducement for the remembrance of the Quran and tells us that its frequent recitation is a means to attain higher ranks in Jannah.

----------


## Dakhan

Geachte,

Jouw citaten komen van de hadieths en niet van de Koran. Dit is het Koran forum.

Beschrijving van dit forum:



> *Koran*
> Het is de bedoeling dat men in dit forum over citaten uit de koran met elkaar in discussie treedt.


de Hadieth forum vindt u hier:
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/hadieth/

----------


## 1437

De ahadieth gaan over Koraan. 

alHamdoelilLaah

----------


## 1437

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...P87qIHniMzejLr

Recitatie van de Koraan met nederlandse vertaling

----------


## Dakhan

> De ahadieth gaan over Koraan.


Dat is niet relevant.

----------


## 1437

> Dat is niet relevant.


Voor jou niet, mijn broeder. Voor veel anderen wel.

----------


## Dakhan

> Voor jou niet, mijn broeder. Voor veel anderen wel.


Dan zouden ze naar de Hadieth forum gaan en niet hier. Alvast bedankt.

----------


## 1437

Jij ook bedankt.

Nee. Voor een authentieke hadieth en dezen gelden als bewijsvoering, over de openbaringen, kun je deze onder dit onderwerp plaatsen. Dat is mijn mening. BarrakAllaahoe fiekoem.

----------


## Dakhan

De inhoud van de hadieth doet er niet toe. Je plaatst Koran-citaten in de Koran forum en citaten uit de hadieths in de Hadieth forum. Heel erg simpel.

----------


## 1437

Het is nog veel simpeler. De inhoud van het bericht en de inhoud van de ahadieth gaan over het onderwerp. Daar is geen vergrootglas voor nodig. AlhamdoelilLaah.

----------


## Dakhan

Deze topic is geplaatst in het Koran-forum met het onderschrift: _Het is de bedoeling dat men in dit forum over citaten uit de koran met elkaar in discussie treedt.

_Als jij gaat rondlopen met zogenoemde authentieke hadieths dan had je het bericht bij het hadieth-forum moeten plaatsen. Er is een aparte Hadieth en Koran categorie hier en dat moet je respecteren ongeacht jouw persoonlijke mening.

----------


## 1437

Ja het is volkomen duidelijk wat de bedoeling is van dit forum. 
Er staat ook: "over citaten uit de koraan". Wanneer we dan een citaat bediscussiren, dan onderbouw ik een mening of mijn mening met ahadieth, zoals anderen bijvoorbeeld wetenschap gebruiken om hun mening te onderbouwen.

----------


## Dakhan

Nogmaals: Er is een aparte hadieth forum waar jij met je hadieth-citaten over de Koran kan posten. Deze forum is alleen bedoeld voor de Koran-citaten. 

Als jij niet over de Koran kan discusseren zonder hadieths citaties aan te halen dan hoor je niet op de Koran forum maar op de Hadieth forum. http://www.maroc.nl/forums/hadieth/

----------


## 1437

Dan bij deze nogmaals: Over de citaten. En niet voor citaten. 

We moeten ten alle tijde er op letten, dat de begeerte zich niet mengt in de discussie.

----------


## Dakhan

Beste,

Als jij Koran-citaten gaat discussieren met Hadieth-citaten, dan draait de discussie niet langer om de Koran-citaten, maar om de Hadieth-citaten. Daarom is er een aparte Hadieth-forum. 

Hopelijk begrijp je het nu.

----------


## 1437

Nee ik begrijp je niet.

الحمد لله

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Het is mij opgevallen dat zodra ik een vraag heb over de Koran. Springen zij gelijk over naar Hadith boeken Sahih bukhari sahih muslim sahih dit sahih dat. En wat Abu ???aan Abu??? heeft verteld. je kan wel de Koran citeren maar niet goed begrijpen zonder Hadith boeken. Wat ik mij af vraag komt het nou echt door dat de Koran onduidelijk is voor jou ??? of komt het door dat jij meer in de Hadith boeken gelooft??? dan in de Koran. Want zelf een kind leert als eerst de betekenis van het woorden dan pas lezen . Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. Salaam broeder

----------


## 1437

Dat is omdat wij houden van Allaah, en Zijn Boodschapper, en wij houden van de sahaba.

----------


## Dakhan

Wie is "wij" ?

----------


## 1437

Bani Adem

En wie zijn jullie?

----------


## Dakhan

> Salaam moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Het is mij opgevallen dat zodra ik een vraag heb over de Koran. Springen zij gelijk over naar Hadith boeken Sahih bukhari sahih muslim sahih dit sahih dat. En wat Abu ???aan Abu??? heeft verteld. je kan wel de Koran citeren maar niet goed begrijpen zonder Hadith boeken. Wat ik mij af vraag komt het nou echt door dat de Koran onduidelijk is voor jou ??? of komt het door dat jij meer in de Hadith boeken gelooft??? dan in de Koran. Want zelf een kind leert als eerst de betekenis van het woorden dan pas lezen . Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. Salaam broeder





> Dat is omdat wij houden van Allaah, en Zijn Boodschapper, en wij houden van de sahaba.





> Wie is "wij" ?





> Bani Adem
> 
> En wie zijn jullie?


je bedoelde al die tijd jezelf dus. Maar goed. Als je argument tegen "LetTheQuranSpeak" slechts is dat je van Allah, zijn boodschapper en van de Sahaba houdt, zonder toe te lichten wat dat te maken heeft met deze discussie, dan is dat geen argument. De discussie lijkt mij dan ook voorbij voor jouw.

----------


## 1437

Welke discussie?

Mijn religie is voor mij duidelijk.

----------


## Persephassa

Wat een zinloze discussie is dit zeg,
En hoezo "sahih dit sahih dat" dakhan,dat klinkt onrespectvol.

De ahadeeth zijn overleveringen van de profeet,zijn woorden en handelingen,zijn evenals de quran heel belangrijk,die overigens nooit uit zijn eigen begeertes zijn gedaan maar genspireerd door Allah (swt)

En de quran is voor vele van ons niet duidelijk,de quran is op sommigen gebieden heel complex en heb je een jarenlange studie voor nodig om dat te begrijpen,het is niet zo oppervlakkig als hoe jij het leest,maar heeft diepere betekenis,is genanceerd,de cohesie en technisch heel gecompliceerd en subliem,
Dat is niet aan een simpel zoals wij om dat zomaar te begrijpen

----------


## Dakhan

> Welke discussie?
> 
> Mijn religie is voor mij duidelijk.


Dat jouw religie na jouw mening heel duidelijk is, doet er niet toe. Waarom kom je steeds met uitlatingen dat niks te maken heeft in desbetreffende discussie ? Als je niks meer weet te zeggen, dan moet je dat gewoon toegeven in plaats van met oneliners te komen dat kant noch wal raakt.




> Wat een zinloze discussie is dit zeg,
> En hoezo "sahih dit sahih dat" dakhan,dat klinkt onrespectvol.


Jij moet beter lezen, want ik postte dat niet. Iemand anders postte dat. Lees maar nog een keer.




> De ahadeeth zijn overleveringen van de profeet,zijn woorden en handelingen,zijn evenals de quran heel belangrijk,die overigens nooit uit zijn eigen begeertes zijn gedaan maar genspireerd door Allah (swt)
> 
> En de quran is voor vele van ons niet duidelijk,de quran is op sommigen gebieden heel complex en heb je een jarenlange studie voor nodig om dat te begrijpen,het is niet zo oppervlakkig als hoe jij het leest,maar heeft diepere betekenis,is genanceerd,de cohesie en technisch heel gecompliceerd en subliem,
> Dat is niet aan een simpel zoals wij om dat zomaar te begrijpen


Nee hoor. De Koran is goed te begrijpen. laat je niet wijs maken wat anderen erover zeggen. God zegt het zelf in de Koran. Probeer het eens zelf, zou ik maar zeggen. 

Wel geef ik toe dat veel Koran vertalingen inderdaad onduidelijk zijn. Ik maak liever gebruik van een Engelse vertaling dat het Koran letterlijk vertaald heeft zonder eigen context aan toe te voegen.




> [12:1] A.L.R. These are the signs of the clear book.
> [44:58] We have made it easy to understand and in your own tongue so that they may take heed.


Voor de rest van je post ga ik er niet op in, dan gaan we offtopic. Als je over de Hadieth wilt praten, doen we dat wel op het Hadieth forum. Maak daar maar een nieuw subject aan en ik zal er zijn.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam. Moge Allah de Barmhartige ons vergeven. Hoezo de Koran is niet duidelijk en heel complex."Persephassa" vanwaar haal jij het lef vandaan om de koran van Allah de barmhartige tegen te spreken dat is echt on respectvol. Moge Allah de barmhartige je vergeven. Want wat jij goed moet begrijpen is dat het aan jouw ligt dat je de Koran niet begrijpt, en zeker niet aan de koran. Want de Koran is duidelijk en makkelijk . En nu wil jij mij komen wijsmaken dat de Koran onduidelijk en heel complex is. Vertel dat maar aan Allah de barmhartige , Want Gij zegt het is een duidelijk en makkelijke boek voor de gelovigen. Voor mij is alleen de Koran het belangrijkst. En alle Hadith boeken zoals sahih Bukhari en sahih Muslim zijn voor mij verboden in te geloven omdat Allah de barmhartige dat zo heeft bepaald. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. Salaam. 

Let the Quran speak

Surah 2 Aya 99:

"En voorzeker, wij hebben duidelijke verzen tot jou neergezonden. En alleen de zwaar zondigen geloven er niet in.

Surah 22 Aya 16:

"En zo hebben Wij hem (de Koran) neergezonden, als duidelijke Verzen. En voorwaar, Allah leidt wie Hij wenst."

Surah 24 Aya 46:

"Wij hebben zeker duidelijke Verzen neergezonden en Allah leidt wie Hij wil naar een recht pad.

Surah 44 Aya 58:

"Voorwaar, Wij hebben hem (de Koran) gemakkelijk gemaakt in jouw taal. Hopelijk zullen zij er lering uit trekken."

Surah 41 Aya 3:

"Een Boek waarvan de Verzen duidelijk uitgelegd zijn, als een Arabische Koran, voor een volk 

Surah 44 Aya 58:

"Voorwaar, Wij hebben hem (de Koran) gemakkelijk gemaakt in jouw taal. Hopelijk zullen zij er lering uit trekken."

Surah 54 Aya 17:

"En voorzeker, Wij hebben de Koran gemakkelijk gemaakt ter vermaning, is er dan iemand die er lering uit trekt?"


let the Quaran speak 

Surah 7 Aya 185:

"In welk hadith buiten dit zullen zij dan geloven?"

Surah 31 Aya 6:

"En er zijn er onder de mensen die Hadith verspreiden om je te doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah, zonder kennis, en die het bespotten. Zij zijn degenen voor wie er een vernederende bestraffing is.

Surah 39 Aya 23:

"Allah heeft het beste hadith neergezonden in een Boek,(de Koran)

Surah 52 Aya 34:

"Laten zij dan een hadith brengen dat daaraan gelijk is, als zij waarachtigen zijn.

Surah 68 Aya 44:

"Laat daarom degene die deze Hadith. (de Koran) loochent aan Mij over. Wij zullen hen langzaam maar zeker vernietigen, op een manier dat zij het niet merken."

Surah 77 Aya 50:

"In welk hadith na deze zullen zij dan geloven?

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam. Maar natuurlijk hou ik van Allah de barmhartige de profeet en zijn familie Ali en Fatima enz vzmh. Maar om eerlijk te zijn ik voel geen liefde voor de Sahaba ,maar ik haat ze ook niet. En nu effe serieus zaken "1437"want je ontwijkt ieder keer mijn vragen. Ik wil weten WAAROM!!! Abu Bakr de eerste kalifa is geworden en NIET!!! Ali de bloedverwant neef en schoonzoon van de profeet vzmh. Want als de Sahaba zo goed en heilig gelovige waren zoals de Hadith boeken ons beweren WAAROM!!! hebben zij de Sahaba. Allah de barmhartige niet gehoorzaamt. WAAROM!!! hebben zij Abu Bakr als hun eerste kalifa gekozen en niet Ali de bloedverwant van de profeet vzmh WAAROM!!! Hebben de Sahaba wat Allah de barmhartige aan hun heeft verplicht genegeerd. En mocht je het antwoordt niet weet zoals je eerder aangaf. Wees niet bang en vraag het aan je islamitische geleerden. mochten zijn het antwoord ook niet weten.Komdan maar bij mij ik heb het antwoord voor jou. Ik hoop dat deze vraag voor jou niet weer offtopic is. Wat het gaat wel over jou geliefde Sahaba Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam broeder. 

LET THE QURAN SPEAK 
Surah 8 Aya 75:

"En degenen die daarna gelovig zijn geworden en zijn uitgeweken en samen met jullie hebben gestreden: 
zij zijn degenen die tot jullie behoren.
( zoals Abu Bakr )
en de bloedverwanten ( zoals Ali ) 
hebben voorrang ( op erfrecht )
Boven anderen in het boek van Allah Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend over alle dingen.

"وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا مَعَكُمْ فَأُولَٰئِكَ مِنْكُمْ ۚ وَأُولُو الْأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَىٰ بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ".

----------


## 1437

> Salaam. Maar natuurlijk hou ik van Allah de barmhartige de profeet en zijn familie Ali en Fatima enz vzmh. Maar om eerlijk te zijn ik voel geen liefde voor de Sahaba ,maar ik haat ze ook niet. En nu effe serieus zaken "1437"want je ontwijkt ieder keer mijn vragen. Ik wil weten WAAROM!!! Abu Bakr de eerste kalifa is geworden en NIET!!! Ali de bloedverwant neef en schoonzoon van de profeet vzmh. Want als de Sahaba zo goed en heilig gelovige waren zoals de Hadith boeken ons beweren WAAROM!!! hebben zij de Sahaba. Allah de barmhartige niet gehoorzaamt. WAAROM!!! hebben zij Abu Bakr als hun eerste kalifa gekozen en niet Ali de bloedverwant van de profeet vzmh WAAROM!!! Hebben de Sahaba wat Allah de barmhartige aan hun heeft verplicht genegeerd. En mocht je het antwoordt niet weet zoals je eerder aangaf. Wees niet bang en vraag het aan je islamitische geleerden. mochten zijn het antwoord ook niet weten.Komdan maar bij mij ik heb het antwoord voor jou. Ik hoop dat deze vraag voor jou niet weer offtopic is. Wat het gaat wel over jou geliefde Sahaba Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam broeder. 
> 
> LET THE QURAN SPEAK 
> Surah 8 Aya 75:
> 
> "En degenen die daarna gelovig zijn geworden en zijn uitgeweken en samen met jullie hebben gestreden: 
> zij zijn degenen die tot jullie behoren.
> ( zoals Abu Bakr )
> en de bloedverwanten ( zoals Ali ) 
> ...



Waarom?

إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ ﴿٤٩﴾

Soera al-Qamar ayaa 49: "Voorwaar, Wij hebben alle zaken volgens Qadar geschapen."

Soera al-Qamar ayaa 49:

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam is broeder dit je antwoord. Waarom?

Qadar is Allah de barmhartige voorbeschikking het lot van alles en iedereen Is de mens gedwongen in zijn doen en laten,??? of hebben wij een eigen wil? Ik geef je een paar voorbeelden zoals je geboortedag je geslacht, gezondheid je uiterlijk je afkomst je ouders je nakomelingen je familie, je sterfdag enz. Dat is al bepaald en daar kunnen wij helemaal niks aan verander want dat is de wil van Allah de barmhartige en dat staat vast. Maar met het verlof van de verhevene is ieder mens met een gezonde verstand verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen daden, handelingen en gedrag, Want je handelt vanuit een eigen wil. Je doet dit uit eigen keuze en hebt daar je eigen beweegredenen voor. Daarom ben je vrij om je eigen keuze te maken met het verlof van Allah de barmhartige. Want als jou daden, handelingen en gedrag niet jou eigen wil en keus zijn. Dan kan je ook niet verantwoordelijk gehouden worden voor je daden. De reden hiervoor is dat jij geen beroep kunt doen op je eigen wil of keuze. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven 

Let the Quran speak. 

Surah 18 Aya 29:

"En zeg: "De Waarheid is van jullie Heer: dus WIE WIL, LAAT HEM GELOVEN; EN WIE WIL,LAAT HEM ONGELOVIG ZIJN." hebben voor de onrechtplegers het vuur voorbereid, waarvan de rook hen als een tent omhult. En als zij hulp (tegen dorst) vragen worden zij geholpen met water als gesmolten metaal dat hun gezichten roostert. Dat is pas een slechte drank en het is de slechtste rustplaats!"

"وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ۖ فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ ۚ إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَارًا أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا ۚ وَإِنْ يَسْتَغِيثُوا يُغَاثُوا بِمَاءٍ كَالْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي الْوُجُوهَ ۚ بِئْسَ الشَّرَابُ وَسَاءَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا".

----------


## 1437

alhamdoelilLaah

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Al Hamdulillah 
Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam broeder 1437 het is niet erg als je geen antwoorden hebt op mijn vragen. want ik wist dat je mijn vraag over Abu Bakr niet kon beantwoord. Deze vraag stel ik al jaren aan de Hadith geleerden en moslims die zich soennieten noemen,en zij hebben ook geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Daar voor moet je bij de Koran geleerden zijn. De moslims zonder titel achter hun naam. mocht jij vragen hebben over de de Koran vraag ze gerust. Want ik zie dat je weinig kennis hebt over de echte islam. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. Salaam Broeder

----------


## 1437

alHamdoelilLaah

----------


## Broederrr

O you Quraniyyoen... 

Fear Allaah and repent before it's too late.. 







May Allaah guide us

And Allaah knows best.

----------


## Broederrr

> Salaam broeder ik ben het niet met jou eens 
> Als je de Koran Leest dan moet je begrijpen wat zegt. anders heeft het lezen geen zin. Het lijkt mij wijzer dat je de Koran in je eigen taal leest. De openbaringing van Allah de barmhartige is voor de hele mensheid en niet alleen voor de Arabieren


Bij dit soort concepten vallen de koranieten door de mand. Waar de mensen die zowel de Quraan als de Sunnah volgen, zal men het reciteren nooit achterwege laten, omdat men niet begrijpt wat men reciteert. Uiteraard wordt men altijd aangemoedigd te overpeinzen wat er gereciteerd wordt. Maar het reciteren zelf brengt veel goeds met zich mee in sha'Allaah. Maar dit goeds wordt ontkent door mensen die de Sunnah niet ten harte nemen en hiermee de boodschapper van Allaah (vrede zij met hem) aan de kant schuiven. Moge Allaah ons hiervoor behoeden. 

En Allaah weet het beste.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven 
Salaam,"Broederrr" bij dit soort concepten val ik niet, maar jij valt door de mand. Want ik hoor niet bij de Koranieten ik behoor bij die mensen die zich Moslims noemen. Ik draag alleen de naam die Allah de barmhartige voor ons religie gekozen heeft. Jij draagt een naam van een religie die mensen voor jou hebben gekozen Soenniet. Een naam die nergens voorkomt in de koran. En over de soenna gesproken. Er bestaat maar n enige ware Soenna en dat is die van Allah de barmhartige.Die onze profeet en alle profeten voor hem ook volgden vzmh. En dat is de Soenna die ik ook volg die van Allah de barmhartige. Het staat allemaal duidelijk en makkelijk in de Koran beschreven. Maar ik kan aan je commentaar lezen dat je de Koran nog niet goed hebt begrepen. En mijn mening over reciteren van de Koran is duidelijk. Ik vind dat je goed moet begrijpen waneer je de Koran reciteert. Het heeft geen zin als je het Arabische taal en schrift niet beheerst. Want je begrijpt toch niet wat je opleest. pak een Koran in jouw eigentaal die jij wel goed begrijpt bij het reciteren.Dat brengt nog veel meer goeds en zegeningen met zich mee Want je begrijpt de boodschap van Allah de barmhartige. Salaam

----------


## Dakhan

Hoezo noem je ons de "Koranieten" alsof wij een sekte zijn ofso ? De Koran bestond 250 jaar eerder dan de hadiths. De hadiths ontstond dus veel later pas. Hadieth-gelovigers zouden dan eerder een sekte zijn, want de koran-gelovers waren er eerder in de wereld.

De Hadiths zijn slechts verzinsels en hebben niks met de Islam te maken.

[6:114] *Shall I seek other than God as a source of law when He has brought down to you this book fully detailed? Those whom We gave the Scripture know that it has been brought down from your Lord with the truth. You shall not be among those who doubt.*


[6:115]* The word of your Lord is complete, in truth and justice. Nothing can change His words. He is the Hearer, the Knowledgeable.*

[6:116]* If you obey the majority of those in the earth, they will mislead you away from the path of God. They follow nothing but conjecture; they only guess.*

[16:116]* You shall not utter lies with your own tongues stating: "This is lawful, and this is unlawful," to fabricate lies and attribute them to GOD. Surely, those who fabricate lies and attribute them to GOD will never succeed.

*[6:93]* Who is more transgressing than one who fabricates lies and attributes them to God, or says, "It has been inspired to me," when nothing has been inspired to him, or says, "I will bring down the same as what God brought down" If only you could see the transgressors during the confusions of death! The angels extend their hands to them, saying, "Get yourselves out! Today you have incurred the shameful punishment for the untruths you used to say about God, and for being too arrogant regarding His revelations.”

*Ondanks alles blijven jullie de Hadieth volgen, want jullie willen God niet in de eerste plaats volgen: Jullie willen eerst Mohamed volgen, jullie hebben Mohamed als partner genomen naast God, of niet dan ?

[10:34] *Say, "Does any of your partners initiate creation then repeat it?" Say, "God initiates the creation then repeats it." Why then do you deviate?

*[10:35]* Say, "Does any of your partners guide to the truth?" Say, "God guides to the truth. So is One who guides to the truth more worthy of being followed, or one who does not guide but needs to be guided himself? What is it with you? Just how do you make a judgment?"

*[10:36]* Most of them follow nothing but conjecture. Conjecture is of no avail against the truth. God is Knowledgeable of what they do.

*[10:37]* This Quran could not have been fabricated by anyone besides God, rather, it confirms what is already present and provides a fully detailed Scripture. It harbours no doubt; it is from the Lord of the worlds.

*[10:38] *Or are they saying that he fabricated it? Say, "Then come up with a Sura of its like and call upon whoever you can, other than God, if you are truthful."

*[10:39]* Instead, they have rejected that which they had not acquired its knowledge and before its explanation came to them. Those before them also rejected. Therefore, see what was the outcome of the transgressors.

*[10:40]* Some of them believe in it, while others do not believe in it. Your Lord is most Knowledgeable of the corrupters.

*[10:41]* If they reject you, then say, "My work is mine and your work is yours. You are innocent of what I do, and I am innocent of what you do."

*[10:59]* Say, "Have you seen what God has brought down to you of provisions, then you render some of it unlawful, and some lawful?" Say, "Did God give you permission, or are you fabricating lies against God?"*


Aangezien jullie de Koran uitleggen via Hadith citaties, stel ik maar voor dat jullie gewoon in de Hadieth forum blijven.

Jullie Hadith forum is hier: http://www.maroc.nl/forums/hadieth/

----------


## 1437

الحمد لله على كل حال 

Ik wil er niks verder over kwijt, behalve..
Dat wij onze aanbiddingen verrichten aan de hand van Koraan en Soennaah van de Profeet. En zo zijn deze overgeleverd door de sahaba. Dat zijn de helpers en emigranten, zoals ze genoemd worden in vele verzen. BarrakAllaahoe fiek.
En nogmaals, en laat dit duidelijkheid geven aan mijzelf en jullie, de geleerden, die door sommige hadith geleerden worden genoemd, zij zijn allemaal geleerden die het Boek van Allaah uit hun hoofd kennen. Letter voor letter. En in meerdere dialecten. Allaahoemma baarik. 

احسن الله عليكم

----------


## Dakhan

Aangezien jij zo graag geleerden volgt. Hier is een Saudische geleerde die de hadith-cultuur aan de kaak stelt op Saudische televisie.

----------


## Broederrr

> Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven 
> Salaam,"Broederrr" bij dit soort concepten val ik niet, maar jij valt door de mand. Want ik hoor niet bij de Koranieten ik behoor bij die mensen die zich Moslims noemen. Ik draag alleen de naam die Allah de barmhartige voor ons religie gekozen heeft. Jij draagt een naam van een religie die mensen voor jou hebben gekozen Soenniet. Een naam die nergens voorkomt in de koran. En over de soenna gesproken. Er bestaat maar n enige ware Soenna en dat is die van Allah de barmhartige.Die onze profeet en alle profeten voor hem ook volgden vzmh. En dat is de Soenna die ik ook volg die van Allah de barmhartige. Het staat allemaal duidelijk en makkelijk in de Koran beschreven. Maar ik kan aan je commentaar lezen dat je de Koran nog niet goed hebt begrepen. En mijn mening over reciteren van de Koran is duidelijk. Ik vind dat je goed moet begrijpen waneer je de Koran reciteert. Het heeft geen zin als je het Arabische taal en schrift niet beheerst. Want je begrijpt toch niet wat je opleest. pak een Koran in jouw eigentaal die jij wel goed begrijpt bij het reciteren.Dat brengt nog veel meer goeds en zegeningen met zich mee Want je begrijpt de boodschap van Allah de barmhartige. Salaam


Ik identificeer mijzelf als als moslim en niks anders. Ja, ik volg zowel de Qur'aan als de Sunnah, zoals de vrome voorgangers dit begrepen hebben! Niets meer en niets minder. Men kan jou 101 vragen stellen over meer details betreft bepaalde onderwerpen en jij zou daar geen uitleg aan kunnen geven, gezien dat je enkel de Qur'aan 'schijnt' te volgen (ik zeg hier 'schijnt' gezien dat het volgen van de boodschap van Allaah gelijk staat aan het volgen van de Qur'aan en de Sunnah). In zekere zin, ga je dus alles tegen wat de Qur'aan uitdraagt. 

Jij zult de Qur'aan nooit zo goed begrijpen, als de mensen die ook in de hadith volgen. Contextgevoelige situaties, reden van openbaring van een aya enz enz, dit is informatie die voor "jullie" niet is weggelegd, omdat men niet wilt zien. En Allaah leidt wie Hij wilt. 

Nogmaals, het begrijpen van de Qur'aan is inderdaad van belang, van uiterst belang zelfs. Daarnaast wordt in ahadith vermeldt dat het reciteren van de Qur'aan (in het arabisch) veel zegeningen in sha'Allaah met zich mee brengt. Zoals de hadith waar in vermeldt staat dat elke letter die gelezen wordt, 10 hasanaat op brengt. Alle lof zij Allaah, die zoveel gunsten aan ons geschonken heeft.


TIP: beluister de lezing, in-sha'Allaah steek je er wat van op. Arrogantie en koppigheid zullen je nergens naar toe leiden.

En Allaah weet het beste.

----------


## Broederrr

> Hoezo noem je ons de "Koranieten" alsof wij een sekte zijn ofso ? De Koran bestond 250 jaar eerder dan de hadiths. De hadiths ontstond dus veel later pas. Hadieth-gelovigers zouden dan eerder een sekte zijn, want de koran-gelovers waren er eerder in de wereld.
> 
> De Hadiths zijn slechts verzinsels en hebben niks met de Islam te maken.
> 
> [6:114] *Shall I seek other than God as a source of law when He has brought down to you this book fully detailed? Those whom We gave the Scripture know that it has been brought down from your Lord with the truth. You shall not be among those who doubt.*
> 
> 
> [6:115]* The word of your Lord is complete, in truth and justice. Nothing can change His words. He is the Hearer, the Knowledgeable.*
> 
> ...


Aangezien de Qur'aan onlosmakelijk is van de ahadith, hoort het ook in deze rubriek thuis. 
Ook al is het een doorn in je oog. 

Mijn Heer is Allaah en ik aanbid hem alleen. Allaah is de enige die het waard is aanbeden te worden. Er is geen God, behalve Allaah en Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) is zijn dienaar en boodschapper.

Dat is mijn uitgangspunt. Deal with it.

En Allaah weet het beste en Hij is de Schenker van succes.

----------


## Dakhan

De hadiths en zelfs de Sahih hadiths onderling spreken elkaar tegen. Hoe kom jij erop dat de Hadiths iets te maken hebben met de Islam ? Heb je daar zelf wel onderzoek naar gedaan of volg je blindelings jouw voorvaderen ? Als je daar niet zelf onderzoek naar gaat doen, dan ben je zelf arrogant en koppig en niet hij. Want wij hebben deze onderzoek wel gedaan.

----------


## Dakhan

> Aangezien de Qur'aan onlosmakelijk is van de ahadith, hoort het ook in deze rubriek thuis. 
> Ook al is het een doorn in je oog. 
> 
> Mijn Heer is Allaah en ik aanbid hem alleen. Allaah is de enige die het waard is aanbeden te worden. Er is geen God, behalve Allaah en Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) is zijn dienaar en boodschapper.
> 
> Dat is mijn uitgangspunt. Deal with it.
> 
> En Allaah weet het beste en Hij is de Schenker van succes.


Mohamed is de boodschapper van God en zijn boodschap was de Koran en niet de hadieths.

----------


## Broederrr

> De hadiths en zelfs de Sahih hadiths onderling spreken elkaar tegen. Hoe kom jij erop dat de Hadiths iets te maken hebben met de Islam ? Heb je daar zelf wel onderzoek naar gedaan of volg je blindelings jouw voorvaderen ? Als je daar niet zelf onderzoek naar gaat doen, dan ben je zelf arrogant en koppig en niet hij. Want wij hebben deze onderzoek wel gedaan.


Ik volg wat de Islaam mij leert en niet wat jan alleman mij voorschotelt. 
Onderzoek.. wat een vaak misbruikte term.

----------


## Broederrr

> Mohamed is de boodschapper van God en zijn boodschap was de Koran en niet de hadieths.


Men kan volgens mij 1000 dingen plaatsen en beargumenteren en nog zal je er over heen proberen te schreeuwen. Lakien, al hamdoelillaah. Voor jullie, jullie geloof en voor mij, mijn geloof.

En Allaah weet het beste.

----------


## Dakhan

> Ik volg wat de Islaam mij leert en niet wat jan alleman mij voorschotelt. 
> Onderzoek.. wat een vaak misbruikte term.


Weet jij wel wat "Islam" betekent ? Het betekent "Overgave aan God". En God praat tot ons via de Koran. En in de Koran staat dat je alleen de soenna van God moet volgen en niet de zogenoemde Soenna van de profeet zelf over zichzelf. Dat is Shirk (Het toebedelen van partners aan God).

----------


## 1437

> Aangezien jij zo graag geleerden volgt. Hier is een Saudische geleerde die de hadith-cultuur aan de kaak stelt op Saudische televisie.


Hij stelt niemand aan de kaak. Hij brengt twijfel onder degenen die daar vatbaar voor zijn. Dit soort praatjes zijn wel vaker op de televisie. Van de hak op de tak. Eigen interpretaties van verzen. Hij noemt punten over de imaams die geen indruk op mij maken omdat ik weet dat het verzonnen is. Er zijn ook geen verbanden. 
Ik betwijfel ten zeerste of dit wel een geleerde is. Wat is zijn naam? Misschien kun je wat vertellen over zijn achtergrond?

----------


## Dakhan

Het is slechts een van de vele voorbeelden, dus nee ik ga er verder niet op in. Je bent wel een mooie om zelf uit te willen kiezen welke geleerden je wel en welke je niet wilt volgen. Dat doe je ook met hadieths: De ene hadieth volg je wel, de andere hadieth niet. Wat natuurlijk is omdat de hadiths tegenstrijdig aan elkaar kunnen zijn.

Je beschuldigt hem van eigen intepretaties van de versen, maar dat doe jij ook. Jij volgt blindelings de interpretaties van iemand anders, dus dat komt op hetzelfde neer.

Wel jammer voor je dat de Koranverzen de hadieths verdoemen.

----------


## 1437

Een van de vele voorbeelden van iemand die zijn eigen filosofie maakt. Moge Allaah hem leiden naar het Goede.
Nee je hoeft er niet verder op in te gaan. BarrakAllaahoe fiek.

En beschuldig mij maar, dat moet dan maar. Maar weet dat alles wat je over een ander zegt, en niet alleen mij, dat er een dag komt voor verantwoording. Moge Allaah ons vergeven.

En jammer voor mij dat de verzen voor jou betekenen dat de ahadieth verdoemd zijn?
Jammer is zo'n typische joodse uitdrukking voor iemand die niet kan omgaan met Qadr Allaah.

Succes is bij Allaah

----------


## 1437

Who are the Quranists? (Quraniyoon) | Explained by Shaykh Fawzan - SafeShare.TV

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge Allah de Barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam Broederrr, over koppigheid en arrogantie gesproken. Weetje zeker dat je het niet over jezelf hebt. Want jij bent de gene die niet in de Koran gelooft zonder de Hadith boeken. Jij gelooft zelfs niet in duidelijke verzen waarop staat dat de Hadith boeken verboden zijn. Het zijn niet mijn woorden maar duidelijke woorden van Allah de barmhartige. Maar het lijkt net of jij doof en stom bent met alle respect. Want ik ben hier niet om mensen te beledigen. 
Ik heb hele goeie tips voor jou. lees deze ayat goed InsaAllah steek je er wat van op. Want arrogantie en koppigheid zullen jou nergens naar toe leiden. Lees en ontdek de waarheid. 

KORAN OVER HADITH BOEKEN 

Surah 2 Aya 79:

"Wee dan degenen die de Schrift met hun eigen handen schrijven en vervolgens zeggen: "Dit komt van Allah". Om het te verruilen voor iets van geringe waarde. Wee dan hen vanwege wat hun handen geschreven hebben en wee hen vanwege wat zij verrichtten."

Surah 3 Aya 7:

"Hij is Degene Die het boek aan jou heeft neergezonden, met daarin eenduidige Verzen, zij zijn de grondslag van het Boek, andere zijn voor meer uitleg vatbaar. Maar degenen die in hun harten een neiging hebben, MISBRUIKEN DE VERZEN MET MEERDERE BETEKENISSEN OM FITNAH TE ZAAIEN EN DE WARE BETEKENIS ERVAN TE ZOEKEN. EN DE UITLEG ERVAN IS BIJ NIEMAND BEKEND DAN BIJ
ALLAH. 

Lees en leer de duidelijke worden van Allah de barmhartige 

Surah 3 Aya 78:

"En voorwaar, onder hen is er een groep die de Schrift verdraait met hun tongen, opdat jij denkt dat dit bij de Schrift hoort, terwijl het niet bij de Schrift hoort. En zij zeggen: "Het komt van Allah," terwijl het niet van Allah komt. En zij vertellen leugens over Allah, terwijl zij het weten."

Surah 6 Aya 112:

"En zo hebben Wij voor iedere Profeet een vijand gemaakt; Satans van onder de mensen en de Djinn's, zij fluisteren elkaar fraaie woorden in om je te misleiden. En als jouw Heer het gewild had, dan zouden zij het niet hebben gedaan, laat hen daarom en wat zij verzinnen."

6 Aya 115:

"En het Woord van jouw Heer is tot voltooiing gekomen in waarachtigheid en rechtvaardigheid. Niemand kan Zijn Woorden veranderen. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alwetende."

Surah 6 Aya 116:

"En als jij de meesten van hen die op aarde zijn volgt, dan zullen zij jou doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah. Zij volgen slechts een vermoeden en zij vertellen slechts verzinsels."

Surah 6 Aya 159:

"Voorwaar, degenen die hun godsdienst opsplitsten en tot partijen werden, jij (Mohammed) bent in niets verantwoordelijk voor hen, hun kwestie rust slechts bij Allah, Vervolgens zal Hij hun berichten over wat zij plachten te doen."

Surah 7 Aya 3:

"Volgt dan hetgeen aan jullie is neergezonden van jullie Heer en volgt buiten Hem geen leiders. Weinig is het dat jullie je laten vermanen."

Surah 9 Aya 107:

"En degenen die een moskee hebben gebouwd om schade en ongeloof en splitsing onder de gelovigen te veroorzaken, en als een hinderlaag van degenen die eerder tegen Allah en Zijn Boodschapper vochten: en zij zullen zeker zweren: "Wij wensen niets dan het goede." Maar Allah is er Getuige van dat zij zeker leugenaars zijn."

Surah 16 Aya 116:

"En zegt niet door de leugen die jullie tongen beschrijven: "Dit is toegestaan en dat is verboden," om over Allah een leugen te verzinnen. Voorwaar, degenen die over Allah de leugen verzinnen zullen niet welslagen."

Surah 22 Aya 52:

"En Wij hebben geen enkele Boodschapper of Profeet voor jullie gestuurd zonder dat, wanneer hij voordroeg, de Satan iets in zijn voorlezing wierp, maar Allah heft wat de Satan erin wierp op. Vervolgens bevestigt Allah Zijn Verzen. En Allah is Alwetend, Alwijs." 

Surah 24 Aya 15:

"Toen jullie met jullie tongen overnamen en met jullie monden die zeiden waarover jullie geen kennis hadden. En jullie dachten dat het iets kleins was, maar het is bij Allah geweldig."

Surah 24 Aya 16:

"En hadden jullie maar, toen jullie het hoorden, gezegd: "Het is niet aan ons om hierover te spreken, Heilig bent U, dit is een geweldig verzinsel.""

Surah 25 Aya 30:

"En de Boodschapper (Mohammed) zei: "O mijn Heer, voorwaar, mijn volk heeft deze Koran achtergelaten."

Surah 7 Aya 185:

"In welk hadith buiten dit zullen zij dan geloven?"

Surah 31 Aya 6:

"En er zijn er onder de mensen die Hadith verspreiden om je te doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah, zonder kennis, en die het bespotten. Zij zijn degenen voor wie er een vernederende bestraffing is.

Surah 39 Aya 23:

"Allah heeft het beste hadith neergezonden in een Boek,(Koran)

Surah 45 Aya 6:

"Dat zijn de Verzen van Allah die Wij aan jou in Waarheid voordragen. In welk hadith na Allah en Zijn Verzen geloven jullie dan. 

Surah 52 Aya 34:

"Laten zij dan een hadith brengen dat daaraan gelijk is, als zij waarachtigen zijn."

Surah 68 Aya 44:

"Laat daarom degene die deze Hadith loochent aan Mij over. Wij zullen hen langzaam maar zeker vernietigen, op een manier dat zij het niet merken."

Surah 77 Aya 50:

"In welk hadith na deze zullen zij dan geloven?"

----------


## Dakhan

@LetTheQuranSpeak Het is nutteloos met dat soort lieden, niet omdat wij tekort schieten maar omdat God het zo gewild heeft. Kijk naar hem, hij is niet open-minded en wilt niet verder leren.

[6:93] *Who is more transgressing than one who fabricates lies and attributes them to God, or says, "It has been inspired to me," when nothing has been inspired to him, or says, "I will bring down the same as what God brought down" If only you could see the transgressors during the pangs of death with the angels extending their hands to them and saying, "Get yourselves out! Today you have incurred the shameful punishment for the untruths you used to say about God, and for being too arrogant regarding His revelations.*

[7:186] *Whomever God lets go astray, there can be no one to guide him. He leaves them blundering blindly in their transgression.*

[28:56] *You cannot guide the ones you love. GOD is the only One who guides in accordance with His will, and in accordance with His knowledge of those who deserve the guidance.
*
Dit is een leuke pagina voor je: De zogenaamde authorisatie van de hadiths worden op deze pagina prachtig weerlegt. Quran-Islam.org - True Islam

----------


## Broederrr

> Weet jij wel wat "Islam" betekent ? Het betekent "Overgave aan God". En God praat tot ons via de Koran. En in de Koran staat dat je alleen de soenna van God moet volgen en niet de zogenoemde Soenna van de profeet zelf over zichzelf. Dat is Shirk (Het toebedelen van partners aan God).


We weten het inmiddels, jouw maatje en jij zijn de enige die onderzoek doen en de miljarden en miljarden moslims (Moslims die de Qur'aan en sunnah volgen) die nu leven en voor ons zijn gegaan hebben geen onderzoek gedaan of voldeden niet aan jou standaarden, waardoor ze een misinterpretatie hebben van de Islaam. Ik ben dit soort gewetenloze woorden al vaak genoeg tegen gekomen. Mensen praten omdat ze willen praten. 

Als je niet open staat voor verandering, douw je mening dan op z'n minst niet door andermans strot. Er komt een Dag namelijk dat er verantwoording afgelegd dient te worden voor het geen wij vermelden. 

PS: als jij mij en de miljarden en miljarden moslims van shirk wilt betichten, dan heb je op z'n zachtst gezegd, heel wat te verantwoorden en heel wat recht te breien. 

Ik smeek Allaah jou en mij te leiden naar het rechte pad. 

Voorwaar, Allaah is de Schenker van succes en Allaah weet het beste.

----------


## Broederrr

> Moge Allah de Barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam Broederrr, over koppigheid en arrogantie gesproken. Weetje zeker dat je het niet over jezelf hebt. Want jij bent de gene die niet in de Koran gelooft zonder de Hadith boeken. Jij gelooft zelfs niet in duidelijke verzen waarop staat dat de Hadith boeken verboden zijn. Het zijn niet mijn woorden maar duidelijke woorden van Allah de barmhartige. Maar het lijkt net of jij doof en stom bent met alle respect. Want ik ben hier niet om mensen te beledigen. 
> Ik heb hele goeie tips voor jou. lees deze ayat goed InsaAllah steek je er wat van op. Want arrogantie en koppigheid zullen jou nergens naar toe leiden. Lees en ontdek de waarheid. 
> 
> KORAN OVER HADITH BOEKEN 
> 
> Surah 2 Aya 79:
> 
> "Wee dan degenen die de Schrift met hun eigen handen schrijven en vervolgens zeggen: "Dit komt van Allah". Om het te verruilen voor iets van geringe waarde. Wee dan hen vanwege wat hun handen geschreven hebben en wee hen vanwege wat zij verrichtten."
> 
> ...


Je mag mij alles noemen wat je wilt. Het is een recht die je hebt. I can handle it ^^

Typerend hoe men continu verzen plaatsen, die niet (gedeeltelijk) relevant zijn. Hoe kan het ook anders, als je de context niet kent van de verzen of denkt dat je simpel weg zelf de ayaat kunt interpreteren naar gelang je eigen gedachtegang. Naja, zoals je maatje Dakhan zegt, misschien schieten de zoveel moslims wel te kort die ons voor zijn gegaan en die nu leven en zullen komen, in-sha'Allaah. 

En Allaah weet het beste.

----------


## Dakhan

Kijk dit is het probleem met jouw. Jij voelt je meteen persoonlijk aangevallen. Als je niet kan discussiren dan moet je dat ook niet doen.

De Koran is geschonken aan de mensheid en niet exclusief aan een groep geleerden. Dat moet jij snappen.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam Broederrr 
Je hebt gelijk wij doen ons huiswerk daar kan jij een voorbeeld van nemen. Klakkeloos als een kudde achter de menigte een aan te rennen. Dat zijn meestal ook niet de slimste dat kan ook je in de dieren wereld terug zien. En over de miljarden volgers hier is je antwoord 

Surah 6 Aya 116:

"En als jij de meesten van hen die op aarde zijn volgt, dan zullen zij jou doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah. Zij volgen slechts een vermoeden en zij vertellen slechts verzinsels." (Hadith )

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam broeder "Dakhan" Je hebt gelijk het is meestal nutteloos en een tijdverspilling om met de Hadith gelovigen te debatteren . Het zijn hele koppige mensen. Zij geloven met al hun hart en ziel dat de Hadith sahih waarheid is. Zij kunnen niet logisch te denken Dan is het ook heel moeilijk om zulke mensen te overtuigen ook al staat alles duidelijk en makkelijk uitgelegd in de koran daar lezen zij overheen.Salaam 


Surah 2 Aya 18:

"(Zij zijn) doof, stom, en blind (van hart), daarom keren zij niet terug."

Surah 27 Aya 81:

"En jij kunt ook niet de blinden van hun dwaling wegleiden en jij kunt alleen hen doen luisteren die in Onze Verzen geloven, waarop zij zich (aan Allah) overgeven."

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven. Surah 22 aya 52: is het bewijs dat niet alles wat de profeet Mohammed vzmh zij een openbaring was van Allah de barmhartige. Want zelfs als de profeet aan de mensen iets voordroeg. Dat de Satan ook iets van zijn woorden erin wierp. Maar Allah barmhartige heften satan woorden en maakte het ongedaan. Door zijn openbaringen in de Koran te bevestigen. Dit bewijst dat alle verzen die aan de profeet Mohammed vzmh
geopenbaard zijn staan in de Koran vermeld. 
En alles buiten de Koran . Zoals wat Abu Z 200jaar later van Abu . heeft gehoord 
In het staat niet in de Koran vermeld. Dan is de kans heel groot dat het Satans woorden zijn. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. Salaam 

Surah 22 Aya 52:

"En Wij hebben geen enkele Boodschapper of Profeet voor jullie gestuurd zonder dat, wanneer hij voordroeg, de Satan iets in zijn voorlezing wierp, 
maar Allah heft wat de Satan erin wierp op. Vervolgens bevestigt Allah Zijn Verzen.
(in de Koran ) En Allah is Alwetend, Alwijs.

"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّىٰ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ".

----------


## Broederrr

> Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam Broederrr 
> Je hebt gelijk wij doen ons huiswerk daar kan jij een voorbeeld van nemen. Klakkeloos als een kudde achter de menigte een aan te rennen. Dat zijn meestal ook niet de slimste dat kan ook je in de dieren wereld terug zien. En over de miljarden volgers hier is je antwoord 
> 
> Surah 6 Aya 116:
> 
> "En als jij de meesten van hen die op aarde zijn volgt, dan zullen zij jou doen afdwalen van de Weg van Allah. Zij volgen slechts een vermoeden en zij vertellen slechts verzinsels." (Hadith )


Je hebt mij al van verschillende zaken beschuldigd. Alle lof zij Allaah, Hij is de meest Rechtvaardige en Hij zal oordelen over ons geschil. 

En Allaah weet het beste.

----------


## Broederrr

> Kijk dit is het probleem met jouw. Jij voelt je meteen persoonlijk aangevallen. Als je niet kan discussiren dan moet je dat ook niet doen.
> 
> De Koran is geschonken aan de mensheid en niet exclusief aan een groep geleerden. Dat moet jij snappen.


Je richt tot de persoon, dat maakt het persoonlijk. Een simpel gegeven, neem ik aan..

De Quraan is geschonken aan de mensheid. Nou is de vraag of jouw "onderzoek" beter is dan dat van de geleerde. Niet dat ik "blind volgen" promoot, onderzoek doen is goed! Maar indien je geen kennis hebt in bepaalde zaken, laat je dan onderwijzen. Gratis advies.

Fijne avond.

----------


## 1437

الحمد لله على كل حال 

Het is nu een beetje Ajax-Feyenoord. 90ste minuut en er zit een verlenging aan te komen.

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

We kunnen buiten het stadion afspreken? Met de boeken 📚 erbij?

----------


## 1437

Should I read the tafsir or just read? Shaykh Ahmed al-Najmee - SafeShare.TV

----------


## Dakhan

> الحمد لله على كل حال 
> 
> Het is nu een beetje Ajax-Feyenoord. 90ste minuut en er zit een verlenging aan te komen.


Daarom had ik al voorgesteld dat je maar op de Hadieth forum blijft, waar de hadieths thuis horen

----------


## 1437

Doubt Explained: The Sunnah Is Not A Proof Because Allaah Didn't Preserve It Like He Did The Qur'aan - SafeShare.TV

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam 1437 ik heb je filmpje bekeken over de soenna. Ik moet er wel bij melde dat zij die ayat verkeerde hebben genterpreteerd Laat mij jou de juiste uitleg ervan geven.

Surah 3 Aya 31:

"Zeg (O Mohammed): Als jullie van Allah houden, volg mij dan: Allah zal van jullie houden en jullie zonden vergeven. En Allah is Vergevensgezind, Meest Barmhartig"."

"قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ".

vers 3 aya 31
Als jullie van Allah de Barmhartige houden volg de profeet. Mohammed vzmh
En Allah de barmhartige zal van jullie houden. Je moet begrijpen dat deze vers is geopenbaard in de eerste jaren van de islam De heilige boek (de Koran) was opschrift nog niet voltooid. En de gelovige waren heel afhankelijk van de profeet vzmh. De gelovige konden nergens terecht voor informatie over de islam. Destijds was de profeet Mohammed vzmh de enige exemplaar (de levende sprekende Koran) Maar nu dat hij er niet meer is volgen de gelovigen wat de profeet vzmh voorons heeft achtergelaten en dat is de koran. 

En vers gaat ook niet over dat wij soenna van de profeet moeten volgen. En deze vers is ook geen bewijs. Zoals ik je eerder aangaf 1437 de Hadith geleerden kunnen jou geen antwoorden geven over de Koran daar voor moet je bij de Koran geleerden zijn. 

Surah 4 Aya 80:

"Wie de Boodschapper gehoorzaamt, hij gehoorzaamt waarlijk Allah. En wie zich afkeert: Wij hebben jou niet als toezichthouder naar hen gezonden."

"مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ ۖ وَمَنْ تَوَلَّىٰ فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا".

Surah 4 Aya 81:

"Zij zeggen 'gehoorzaamheid," maar wanneer zij bij jou wegtrekken, bekonkelt een groep van hen iets anders dan zij jou zeiden. En Allah schrijft op wat zij bekonkelen. Houd je dus verre van hen en stel je vertrouwen op Allah. En Allah is voldoende als Beschermer."

"وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ ۖ وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ ۖ فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ ۚ وَكَفَىٰ بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا".

Vers 4:80/81 
Wie de profeet gehoorzaamt hij gehoorzaamt werkelijk Allah dit gaat over de tijd dat de profeet vzmh nog leefde. Het gaat over een groepje mensen die onbetrouwbaar waren. Allah de barmhartig openbaarde aan de profeet vzmh voor deze groepje en dat hij afstand van hun moest nemen.

de Hadith geleerden gebruiken zulke verzen om de Hadith boeken te rechtvaardigen. Omdat zij weten 

Surah 59 Aya 7:

"Wat Allah ook aan buit aan Zijn Boodschapper gegeven heeft, afkomstig van de bewoners van de steden; het is voor Allah en de Boodschapper; en de verwant; en de wezen; en de armen; en de reiziger zonder proviand, zodat deze (rijkdom) niet rondgaat onder de rijken van jullie. En wat de Boodschapper jullie geeft, neemt dat; maar wat Hij jullie verbiedt, onthoudt jullie daarvan. En vreest Allah: voorwaar, Allah is hard in de bestraffing."

"مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَىٰ فَلِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ وَالْيَتَامَىٰ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ كَيْ لَا يَكُونَ دُولَةً بَيْنَ الْأَغْنِيَاءِ مِنْكُمْ ۚ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا ۚ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ".

vers 59:7
Deze vers gaat weer in de tijd dat de profeet vzmh nog leefde. Het gaat over het verdelen van de buit dat door allah de barmhartige is gegeven. Dat afkomstig is van de bewoners van de steden. Deze vers maakt duidelijk dat de buit bedoeld is voor Allah de barmhartige de profeet vzmh de verwante de wezen de armen en de reizigers zonder eten of slaapplek. En niet bedoel is voor de rijken
En wat de profeet vzmh aan ons geeft moet wij aannemen. En wat hij ons verbiedt moeten wij ons van afhouden . En vrees Allah barmhartige want Hij is hard in het straffen. 

En wat heeft dit met Hadith of soenna te maken. Weten de geleerden wel waarover zij praten.???????????????????????????


Surah 72 Aya 23:

"(Ik vind een toevluchtsoord) van Allah slechts door de verkondiging van Zijn Boodschappen." En wie opstaat tegen Allah en Zijn Boodschapper: voor hen is er het vuur van de Hel. Zij zijn daarin eeuwig levenden, voor altijd."

"إِلَّا بَلَاغًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِسَالَاتِهِ ۚ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا".

vers 72:23 
En wie opstaat tegen Allah en Zijn Boodschapper vzmh. Deze vers gaat weer in de tijd dat de profeet vzmh nog in leven was Allah Waarschuwt mensen die opstaan tegen de boodschap van Allah de barmhartige die door de boodschapper zelf vzmh werd verkondigt. En wie er tegen opstaat. Zal de eeuwig hel vuur proeven. Het gaat hier duidelijk over de Boodschap van Allah de barmhartige die de profeet vzmh aan de mensen verkondigde en dat is de Koran. 

De Koran is voor mij heel duidelijk Alhamdoelillah.

----------


## Dakhan

> Doubt Explained: The Sunnah Is Not A Proof Because Allaah Didn't Preserve It Like He Did The Qur'aan - SafeShare.TV


Ja en ? Ik kan ook video's plaatsen hoor. Moge je de waarheid nu inzien:

----------


## 1437

Hoe kom je aan de uitleg van de ayaa? Vertel ons dat maar..




> Moge allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam 1437 ik heb je filmpje bekeken over de soenna. Ik moet er wel bij melde dat zij die ayat verkeerde hebben genterpreteerd Laat mij jou de juiste uitleg ervan geven.
> 
> Surah 3 Aya 31:
> 
> "Zeg (O Mohammed): Als jullie van Allah houden, volg mij dan: Allah zal van jullie houden en jullie zonden vergeven. En Allah is Vergevensgezind, Meest Barmhartig"."
> 
> "قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ".
> 
> vers 3 aya 31
> ...

----------


## 1437

Voor jou geldt het ook, dat het goed is om te zitten met de boeken erbij. Ik stel voor Utrecht. 




> Ja en ? Ik kan ook video's plaatsen hoor. Moge je de waarheid nu inzien:

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergen
Hoe kom ik aan de uitleg. Voor mij is de Koran duidelijk. En zoals ik jou eerder aangaf 1437 voor de juiste uitleg moet je niet bij de Hadith geleerden zijn. De Koran is een duidelijke boek maar het is geen leesboek maar meer een studieboek je moet echt je huiswerk doen om antwoorden op je vragen te krijgen. Maar jij gelooft meer in de Hadith Boeken dan in de Koran en daarom begrijp je niet 

Maar laat me jou een makkelijker uitleg van deze aya 3:31 geven. Maar je moet ook wel een beetje meedenken laat niet de Hadith boeken al het denkwerk voor jou doen. 

"Surah 3 Aya 31
Zeg (O Mohammed): Als jullie van Allah houden, volg mij dan: Allah zal van jullie houden en jullie zonden vergeven. En Allah is Vergevensgezind, Meest Barmhartig".

Maar nu dat de profeet vzmh niet meer onderons is kunnen wij hem niet meer in het levende lijve volgen. Is iedereen daar mee eens

Maar wat moeten wij dan volgen als wij van Allah de barmhartige houden. (de Koran)

Want deze surah 3: 31 gaat over als jullie van Allah houden volg dan de profeet vzmh en wat heeft de profeet vzmh ons gebracht de Koran. 

En het gaat niet over dat als wij van allah houden. Dat wij de profeet vzmh moeten volgen via de Hadith boeken van Bukhari en muslim omdat de Koran niet duidelijk is 

(1) In deze vers is heel duidelijk dat wij de boodschap van Allah de barmhartige moeten volgen dat aan de boodschapper Mohammed vzmh geopenbaard is. En dat is de Koran 

(2) En deze vers gaat niet over dat als wij van Allah houden. Dat wij de profeet vzmh moeten volgen via verhalen van mensen die 200 jaar later na de dood van de profeet vzmh beweren. Dat deze verhalen waarheid zijn.

1437 jullie gebruiken deze aya 3:31om jullie Hadith boeken te rechtvaardigen ik sta heus open voor bewijzen maar dit is er zeker geen nvan, je moet echt met wat beters komen. Moge Allah de Barmhartige ons van het duisternis naar het licht leiden.

----------


## 1437

Voor jou geldt ook: Laten we afspreken, laten we zitten met de boeken erbij, ik maak er zeker 2 uur  voor vrij.

En je hoeft je niet aan mij richten, je maakt geen indruk meer op mij. Het is me duidelijk wat jouw redenen op dit moment van je leven zijn. Moge Allaah jou leiden naar het Goede.

En je hoeft vervolgens niet te reageren op al mijn berichten. BarrakAllaahoe fiek. Het heeft geen toegevoegde waarde. Ik houd mij bij het onderwerp van de post. En jij en je kameraad willen het anders. En dat is fijn voor jullie, maar niet alle lezers van dit forum. Ik vind dat jullie moeten aanpassen.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Salaam broeder 1437 jij kan mij niet overtuigen en ik jou ook niet. Dus het heeft geen zin om met elkaar af te spreken. Het is zonde van onze tijd. Voor jou de Hadith boeken en voor mij alleen de Koran. En dat is hoe het is. Salaam moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven.

----------


## 1437

Nee dat is niet hoe het is.

Wat het is, is het onderwerp van deze post. En als we de ahadieth willen bespreken dan gaan we daar voor zitten. Ik ga erbij deze vanuit dat je met 110% zekerheid geen geleerde bent zoals je eerder beweerde. En bij deze, je zou van alles kunnen zijn, een christen met twijfels, een jood met boeken, of sheetaan met plannen? Zeg het maar.

----------


## LetTheQuranSpeak

Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam broeder "1437" Wat ik van plan ben is om deze discussie met jou te beindigen. Want het heeft geen zin meer. Ik merk dat je aan het gokken bent over wat ik wel of niet ben. Ik kan je geruststellen maak jij daar maar niet druk over. Ik weet wat ik ben. Een Moslim dat geen andere boeken accepteert dan de Koran. En al die Hadith collecties die ken ik allemaal voordat ik de Koran goed begreep. Maar nu dat ik mijn huiswerk heb gedaan en de Koran heb bestudeerd. Weet ik nu met 110% dat de Hadith boeken van Bukhari en Muslim ect. verzonnen verhalen zijn. En heel tegenstrijdig zijn met deKoran. Het kunnen ook sheetaan verhalen zijn. Maar jij mag erin geloven. Maar ik doe daar niet aan mee. Voor mij is het de Koran or the highway. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. 


Bukhari 8 82 794 Een groep mensen kreeg kamelenurine voorgeschreven als medicijn. Na hersteld te zijn keerden zij zich tegen de herder van de kamelen en stalen de kamelen. Mohammed liet ze vervolgens achtervolgen en gevangen nemen, waarop hij de opdracht gegeven zou hebben de handen en benen van deze mensen af te hakken en hun ogen uit te branden met hete stukken ijzer. 

Bukhari 1 8 402-409 Als iemand in de moskee wil spugen moet dit gedaan worden aan diens linkerzijde of onder diens linkervoet, dit onder andere omdat God voor je zou staan als je aan het bidden bent. 

Bukhari 8 82 806 Mohammed veroordeelde een man die vreemdging tot dood door steniging. (Opmerking: let op de tegenstrijdigheid met de Koran die zegt dat zweepslagen de straf voor vreemdgaan zijn in 24:2 

Bukhari 9 83 17 Mohammed zou gezegd hebben dat Moslims die moorden, illegale sexuele contacten hebben of de Islam verlaten hebben vermoord kunnen worden. (Opmerking: let op de tegenspraak met de Koran die zegt dat er geen dwang in religie is, 2:256.) 

Dus jij geloof dit.

----------


## 1437

> Moge Allah de barmhartige ons vergeven Salaam broeder "1437" Wat ik van plan ben is om deze discussie met jou te beindigen. Want het heeft geen zin meer. Ik merk dat je aan het gokken bent over wat ik wel of niet ben. Ik kan je geruststellen maak jij daar maar niet druk over. Ik weet wat ik ben. Een Moslim dat geen andere boeken accepteert dan de Koran. En al die Hadith collecties die ken ik allemaal voordat ik de Koran goed begreep. Maar nu dat ik mijn huiswerk heb gedaan en de Koran heb bestudeerd. Weet ik nu met 110% dat de Hadith boeken van Bukhari en Muslim ect. verzonnen verhalen zijn. En heel tegenstrijdig zijn met deKoran. Het kunnen ook sheetaan verhalen zijn. Maar jij mag erin geloven. Maar ik doe daar niet aan mee. Voor mij is het de Koran or the highway. Moge Allah de barmhartige ons leiden van het duisternis naar het licht. 
> 
> 
> Bukhari 8 82 794 Een groep mensen kreeg kamelenurine voorgeschreven als medicijn. Na hersteld te zijn keerden zij zich tegen de herder van de kamelen en stalen de kamelen. Mohammed liet ze vervolgens achtervolgen en gevangen nemen, waarop hij de opdracht gegeven zou hebben de handen en benen van deze mensen af te hakken en hun ogen uit te branden met hete stukken ijzer. 
> 
> Bukhari 1 8 402-409 Als iemand in de moskee wil spugen moet dit gedaan worden aan diens linkerzijde of onder diens linkervoet, dit onder andere omdat God voor je zou staan als je aan het bidden bent. 
> 
> Bukhari 8 82 806 Mohammed veroordeelde een man die vreemdging tot dood door steniging. (Opmerking: let op de tegenstrijdigheid met de Koran die zegt dat zweepslagen de straf voor vreemdgaan zijn in 24:2 
> 
> ...


Ik geloof niks van waar jij mee komt.

----------


## Dakhan

Maar je gelooft de zogenoemde "moslim-geleerden" wel blindelings. Dat noem ik willekeur en het is gebaseerd op wat jouw uitkomt en niet wat de waarheid is.

----------


## Nuray

Salaam Dakhan en lettheQuranspeak,
Ik ben het helemaal met jullie eens. Mensen die zelf niet kunnen nadenken zoals broeder of zuster 1437, hebben de hadith of tafseer nodig van anderen. Allah heeft hun harten verzegeld, zij zullen de Quran niet begrijpen.

Kan ik jullie priv berichten sturen? Ik ben namelijk achter nog meer dingen gekomen en wil dit met jullie delen.

----------


## Dakhan

Ga uw gang  :Smilie:

----------

